# Vista-Lite Strobe Warning Light



## Velcro (Sep 8, 2001)

I was wondering, does anyone own the Vista-Lite Strobe Warning Light?

If so, how bright would you say it is? Is it daytime visible (with the red lens)? What is the flash rate? I assume it is something like 1 FPS. Thanks for any info.


Greetings,
Velcro


----------

